# Alumacraft 1236 Project



## Maxamillion (Apr 23, 2014)

So I just picked up a Alumacraft 1236 jon boat from a guy who had bought it from a dealer, used it twice and then decided he wanted a 10 foot. The boat is I almost perfect condition beside the transom which is a little scratched up. I will be adding carpeted plywood floors, carpeted bench seat with padded seat and swivels. I'm going to kep this updated whenever I add something.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 23, 2014)

Wha-what?


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 28, 2014)

This is the Johnson Seahorse 6hp motor that my grandpa had laying around, it is in very good shape and runs great! Now I just have to go back and pick it up.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 28, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the Alumacraft 1236 when I first got it.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 28, 2014)

Brand new trolling motor. Minkota C2 30 pound thrust transom mounted. I got a large Road Runner Resolute deep cycle marine battery to power everything. I also picked up a battery box to protect the battery.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 28, 2014)

One thing I decided I needed was a Live-well so I could start to see what I could get for limits. I got a Super Saver Live-well system. It's practically a bilge pump connected to a tube that recirculates water. A nice thing is you can hold the new pump over the side once your on the water and and empty and fill cooler without having to life a full cooler into the boat. It also doubles as a emergency bilge pump. I run the wires under the seat and back into the battery box. The tube the system came with was to long so I bought some clear tubing and cut it to the right length.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 28, 2014)

Bought a Cockpit Caddy, it has slots for pliers lures and a separate cup holder section. It comes with three auction cups that can be attached to the side or bottom. This will go by he driver. I also bought a suction cup cup holder for the passenger, it also has small slots for pliers, lures etc. these will be painted of green to match the boat.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's the boat setup right now. I will keep updating as I add things. The trolling motor isn't on because the repainted transom is drying.


----------



## LarryMc (Apr 28, 2014)

Lookin' good! Those are nice little boats. I used to have one with a 15HP Johnson. I didn't do a lot of mods on it other than installing seats and a 55 lb Minn Kota bow mount trolling motor. Made a nice fishing boat.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 28, 2014)

Made a box to set the boat on tip of I the truck bed. Raises the boat above the wheel wells. I carpeted the corners so it wouldn't scratch. Would love a trailer, be a lot easier. But have to go through registration..etc


----------



## DrNip (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking really good!


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 29, 2014)

Bought a net and a small grey PVC tube. Zip tied the tube to the rib to make a net holder for easy access and to help it stay out of the way.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 29, 2014)

I bought some Berkeley horizontal rod holders. They come with screws which I will use once the seats have plywood and carpet on them. For now I bought some industrial Velcro and attached them to the bench seats. This is awesome it keeps my rods out of the way and snug in place.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 30, 2014)

Just got Attowood 3 gallon gas tank, fits good in back, slightly slanted but good.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 30, 2014)

Got bungee cord and ran in to the handle under the casting deck. This is temporary until I get more storage in bench seats or casting deck. There will also be an anchor bungees up there.


----------



## Kismet (Apr 30, 2014)

You are doing a very nice job.

Now...go put it in the water!


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 30, 2014)

Getting her in the water this weekend for wisconsin fishing opener! just got the registration numbers on perfect! Just got my boater saftey a few days ago( I'm 16) and fishing license!I'm ready to go fishing! Getting the johnson 6hp seahorse this Friday when I go to my grandmas, hope to have that on and running for opener this Saturday!!


----------



## LarryMc (May 1, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Maxamillion (May 7, 2014)

Just added two attwood polymer cleats to the stern corner braces. Used stainless bolts, lock nuts and washers.


----------



## furbis (May 7, 2014)

Your really getting that thing in shape, nice job.


----------



## Maxamillion (May 8, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Maxamillion (May 18, 2014)

Just got a brand new Lakes n Rivers 14 foot boat trailer. Got pretty tired of loading it in and out of the truck bed, having to take both motors, battery, gas tank etc. out every time. It was completely set up with a winch, lights and carpeted bunks. It has nice black finish on it.


----------



## Maxamillion (May 18, 2014)

Added 2" ball to the bumper since I don't have a hitch.


----------



## Maxamillion (May 18, 2014)

Added grip tape so I wouldn't slip well walking down the tongue to winch it up.


----------



## DrNip (May 18, 2014)

Loving it. Nice, clean and simple.


----------



## amateurhour (May 18, 2014)

Ha! I'm jealous. We've got almost the same setup (including red truck with bumper mount 2 inch ball) but you're 16 and I had to wait till I was 30 to get my cool toys. Also you found a motor too! That's awesome. 

The boat is looking good. I was considering one of those livewell kits and I think those pictures sealed it for me.


----------



## Maxamillion (May 18, 2014)

That's cool! Ya the livwell system works really well. Took the boat out for the fourth time today and the motor didn't start... So I had to use the trolling motor have to work on the engine.


----------



## Maxamillion (May 22, 2014)

Just picked up a Attowood trolling motor quick connect cable. What I wanted was to never have to open the battery box up. What this cable does it allows you to connect one end to the battery and the other end out the battery box. Then when you get to the dock just connect the two ends. No opening the box etc. I did have to install a bigger loop to go on the terminal on one end of the connecter along with cutting the wires and re crimping them etc.I didn't want to install a switch panel because it seemed to complicated. I may install one in the future when I get lights and a fish finder.


----------



## Maxamillion (May 22, 2014)

Also polished the prop up with a bench wire brush :LOL2:


----------



## Maxamillion (May 22, 2014)

One of my biggest issues was whenever I wanted to turn the live well system on I would have to open up the battery box and clip on the alligator clips and so the same to turn the pump off. What I first did was cut off the alligator clips and sautered the old trolling motor clips for the terminals that were replaced by the quick connect cables. Next I installed a roll switch on the wire. This allows me to open the battery box at the beginning on the day and connect the cables and shut the battery box for good. Whenever I want to turn on the live well I simply flip the switch and it turns on. It makes things so much easier. I will be installing a similar quick connect on the live well wires to allow me to never have to open the box to access wires. Because now I have to open the box at the beginning of the day to hook them up then I can use the switch. Not a big deal but I would like a quick connect so I can connect the live well to the battery from outside the box.


----------



## Maxamillion (Jun 30, 2014)

Finally got my motor running good mounted it on back and added a lock. Johnson 6hp Seahorse


----------



## Maxamillion (Jun 30, 2014)

Found a really good spot for the paddle so it stays out of the way!


----------



## Maxamillion (Jun 30, 2014)

Added navigation light to the stern. Waiting on platform in front to add bow light. Wired the light right to the battery with connectors. When you plug the light pole into the base that acts as the switch and turns it on. Trying to keep it as simple ass possible. Used stainless bolts washers and locknuts.


----------



## davids.reef (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks good man!


----------



## Action (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice job, I like it.
Jack


----------



## Maxamillion (Jul 20, 2014)

Adding a middle floor to the boat in between the seats. Using 3/4 inch marine plywood. Cut to fit and then cut notches. There is also two cedar braces underneath the plywood I between the ribs to add support so it dosent bowe. Now I just need to waterproof it(I can't decide what to use) and add marine grade grey carpet.


----------



## Maxamillion (Jul 20, 2014)

Got a new motor! It's a Evinride 9.9 hp. It has electric start and pull start. It starts every time first pull or push of the button. I just hooked the electric start cables to my trolling motor battery. It gets up on plane and goes fast. I haven't actually measured the speed yet but I'm estimating 10-20 mph. It gets up on plane fast too. It is a huge improvement over the old 6hp seahorse with multiple issues.


----------



## sworrior (Jul 21, 2014)

Great build. 
Do you know if nav lights are required on a 12ft boat in Wisconsin? I'm working on a 14' Alumacraft and getting materials together now. I live in SE WI.


----------



## Maxamillion (Jul 21, 2014)

From what I know you need a lam around white light in the stern and a red/green light in the bow. I remember from boater saftey and motor boat needs nav lights.


----------



## Kismet (Jul 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360391#p360391 said:


> Maxamillion » 33 minutes ago[/url]"]From what I know you need a lam around white light in the stern and a red/green light in the bow. I remember from boater saftey and motor boat needs nav lights.




Yup. Dusk to Dawn. White light has be visible from "x" number of feet. Regs are online, and available at most sporting goods stores.


----------



## sworrior (Jul 21, 2014)

Wasnt sure if Wisconsin was more restrictive..it is, depending on propulsion type. COLREGS allow a 7m boat with a top speed of less than 7kts (i.e. trolling motor only) to use an all round white light (side lights are optional). Wisconsin regs require side lights for all power driven vessels regardless of speed.


----------



## Maxamillion (Jul 24, 2014)

Biggest bass of the year!


----------



## BayouSerpent (Jul 24, 2014)

Many goodies!! Its like Christmas morning, I love those days!! 

Build is looking great, nice job on the deck.


----------



## Maxamillion (Aug 8, 2014)

I was having a tough time loading the boat on the trailer by myself so I wanted to add some sort of guides. I found Smiths 40 inch guide posts for 70 dollars. They work awesome and now all you do is drive the boat I between the poles and it centers it self on the bunks. So much easier then before especially with wind.


----------



## Ail (Aug 11, 2014)

Man you're like me. When I decide something is needed for the boat, I buy it. Even if it means eating ramen for a few weeks. Priorities, right? :mrgreen:


----------



## Maxamillion (Aug 28, 2014)

The gunmetal grey marine grade carpet came in today! I ordered 15 feet.


----------



## Maxamillion (Aug 28, 2014)

This is the seats design I have come up with, I wanted to have a swivel seat without drilling into the top of the seat. It is marine grade 3/4 plywood cut to fit the top of the seat, there are cedar pieces on the sides cut at a 45 angle. What those do is because the metal on the top of the seat is very thin it wouldn't hole a screw, but the metal at the side of the seat where it is thickest will allow a self tapper screw because it is thicker. So I will run a self tapper through the pieces sticking down into the seat. There are also cedar prices under the plywood. What this does is gives me clearance under the plywood so I can bolt the seat swivel through and the nuts will be raised up they don't hit the seat.


----------



## Maxamillion (Aug 28, 2014)

Waterproofing the plywood floor and cedar braces!


----------



## Maxamillion (Aug 30, 2014)

Got the seat base waterproofed with spar urethane


----------



## Maxamillion (Aug 30, 2014)

Got the cross beams cut and dadoed in so they sit flush on the top


----------



## Maxamillion (Sep 14, 2014)

Got the seat top carpeted, fish finder base screwed in and the light clip poles installed. The whole thing is screwed in with two self tappers into the side of the bench seat to hold it on place.


----------



## Maxamillion (Sep 14, 2014)

Got the deck cut out. I used 3/4 marine plywood that was waterproofed with spar urethane. Added a center hatch. I used marine adhesive and marine carpet from Bassboatseats.com


----------



## Maxamillion (Sep 15, 2014)

Anyone? Haha


----------



## Maxamillion (Sep 29, 2014)

Finished the hatch, marine plywood, waterproofed with spar urethane and marine carpet. Added black hinges and a strap handle.


----------



## Maxamillion (Sep 29, 2014)

Here is a underside shot of the drop in deck. Everything is dadoed in and fits flush


----------



## Kismet (Sep 29, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366311#p366311 said:


> Maxamillion » 15 Sep 2014, 19:04[/url]"]Anyone? Haha



Max? Not a lot to say; you're doing a great, meticulous job, and you're not asking any questions. I imagind the entire Forum is just sitting back in profound admiration. 


Nice work, bud. The carpet keeps changing color on me. I'd like to hear a water test, seating stability reaction, and a HUGE fish in your next post.

Have fun, be safe.


----------



## Maxamillion (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! The carpet is changing because of lighting  I will get her out on the water soon and give a water test!


----------



## johnymyke (Oct 11, 2014)

Did you ever get out on the water and test that front deck? I have the same boat and plan on doing the same thing, but Im worried about stability. Real clean build by the way!!!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks good!
How deep of water do u usually fishin?


----------



## Maxamillion (Dec 8, 2014)

Got out and tested the deck! It's is nice but is slightly tippy , I'm thinking of trying to lower it a bit. I also need to add a front portion for a trolling motor and lights


----------



## BoatDawg4120 (Dec 12, 2014)

Great job on the boat!!!. And you gave me another idea for mine. I love the nylon strap handle idea for you hatch. I have 5 hatches that I added to my boat, 3 front and 2 rear when I put my decks in and have been going back and forth about the handles I wanted to use but seeing the nylon straps on yours made me wonder why I never thought of that before. I will be putting mine on this afternoon after work. 


Keep up the great work.


----------



## johnymyke (Dec 31, 2014)

I find the rear of the boat super stable. I have considered decking and fishing from the back end and using the area in front for storage.


----------



## Maxamillion (Jan 8, 2015)

Thinking of possibly making a floor similar to the rear floor for the front and a bench seat cover for the front bench seat. I would remove the drop in casting deck and drop in the floor and screw in the seat for deep water fishing or if i want to fish two people more comfortably. My only concern is going back to the lack of storage. Any Ideas?


----------



## Kismet (Jan 9, 2015)

Sadly, Max...

you have just encountered the *"I need more space than I have" *syndrome.

It is a prime factor in the motivation to shopping for 14 ft boats. :| 

Best wishes.


----------



## Maxamillion (Mar 18, 2015)

I am building a new drop in deck and floor to fish two people more comfortably. This is the front platform that will bolt through the gunnel for easy switching between decks. Spar urethane marine ply, adding front light, cleat and trolling motor mount(soon). Will be carpeted


----------



## Maxamillion (Mar 18, 2015)

I also switched the battery location to up front due to the fact I couldn't plane the boat with only myself and so much weight in the back. The battery box in bungeed in. As a consequence I also have to lengthen the rear light, electric start and fishfinder wires to the front of the boat. The wires will all run through 1/2 inch flex tubing up to the battery in the side groove of the boat. More to come!


----------



## Maxamillion (Mar 18, 2015)

This bad boy just arrived, the sully transducer mount. Clamps to the transom and allows adjustment to transducer height with a thumb screw. Also allows a great cord management by zip tying the ducer wire up the shaft!


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 18, 2015)

Your planing issue is likely due to your cavitation plate being so far below the bottom of your boat - looks like you have a long shaft motor on a short transom based on the picture you posted looking at the motor mounted on the boat on the trailer. Pull up any outboard installation guide online and you'll see a diagram of what I'm talking about. Here's one I found for reference







Before you go dumping a bunch of $$$ on wire you might want to look into making a jack plate to close that gap up. 6hp is going to have a hard time planing a wide 12' boat especially with all that wood weight in it. Your front deck assembly while pretty is not light and transfers enough weight forward. I had a 5.5 Johnson on my 12' row boat, granted it was a V bottom not flat so it was a bit more of a plow, but it was all the motor could do to plane the boat with just me and a minimal amount of gear in it.


----------



## Maxamillion (Mar 18, 2015)

That's a really interesting diagram! But my motor is a 9.9 and what I would end up doing is adding a 30 pound weight in my storage compartment when alone and I would get up on plane very fast and traveled around 15 mph. So hoping the battery will accomplish the same thing


----------



## Maxamillion (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry forgot to mention, that was my old motor, I have purchased a new one which is in some of my newer pics


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Mar 19, 2015)

HeckYeah, add somemore weight to it!
Down here, in FL we generally try to minimize weight to increase draft, but seems to me your goin in the opposite direction, and adding weight!
Thats kinda why I was asking before how deep you fish, cuz Id hate to hear bout cha sinkin!


----------



## Maxamillion (Mar 19, 2015)

When I lengthen the starting wires for the motor what gauge wire should I use? 12 gauge wire seems to line up perfectly with the original wire size.


----------



## Maxamillion (Mar 23, 2015)

My trolling motor mount for my front platform, 4x4 aluminum angle with 4 base holes and 5 holes to hold the wood in place. Good my to prime and paint black. More to come


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 5, 2015)

My front panel mocked up, will add wood to the sides of trolling motor mount. Still need to carpet


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 9, 2015)

finally got all my wiring done!


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 13, 2015)

Got my front platform done! Marine ply, waterproofed with spar urethane. Installed a clear, light base, and a homemade trolling motor mount!


----------



## CMOS (Apr 16, 2015)

Nicely done!

Out of curiosity - are you soldering your wire connections or just crimping? If possible, I would strongly suggest you solder them, then cover connection with Heat Shrink tubing.

CMOS


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 16, 2015)

Yep all of my wires are soldered and have shrink tube around them!


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 16, 2015)

Added fold down cup holders. I used double side outdoor mounting tape. They work really well and fold out of the way.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 16, 2015)

This is a great idea for anyone with a Jon boat. It's an Atwood cockpit caddy, I used the same double sided tape and stuck it to my transom corner Braces, it covers up the corner and gives you a great place to store tools.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 27, 2015)

Added a Smiths tournament rod rack. I screwed 1" strips of wood to the back, then applied 20 pound double sided sticky tape and applied it to the sidewall of the boat. It works awesome, rock solid.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a question for you guys, found an older minkota turbo pro 42 pound thrust trolling motor on eBay, it is a power drive model. Has anyone had experience with these motors or older power drives in general? Thanks


----------



## HeavyHook (Apr 28, 2015)

I noticed not many replies so I created an account to let you know that you're doing a great job. I recently purchased a 14ft Alumacraft MV model. 

The owner before already added in many great accessories including the flooring etc... I am now on the forums trying to figure out other ideas that I could use. 


What carpet is that in the back of the boat you are using? I was contemplating coating that area because of the scratches that occur in that area. 

I also like your trolling motor mount. I am in the process of making a decision about creating / fabricating a mounting bracket for a bow mounted trolling motor. Right now there is a transom mounted Minn Kota 50lb that is too hard to navigate with in the back. It is being moved up weather it be with a mount similar to what you went with or I get a bow mounted style.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply! Was wondering if anyone was following. The material in the back is a all rubber carpet sort of mat. Works great for preventing scratches!!


----------



## dwwscran (Apr 28, 2015)

boat is looking great. what did you end up using for your starter wires? i remember my first boat... 1432 polarcraft... after 3 years it was way to crowded with just me in it lol.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm using 12 gauge wire extension! Works great so far


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 29, 2015)

Picked up a new toy today. Minkota turbo pro 42 pound thrust trolling motor. It's a powers drive model. Almost perfect condition. Bolted it through my existing platform with stainless hardware. I wanted a power drive over a cable drive because the footpedal like is smaller, the entire package takes up less space, and I have enough foot pedal cable to run the pedal on top of a bench seat where I fish a lot.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 30, 2015)

Getting my front floor carpeted!


----------



## canadian omc (May 1, 2015)

=D> Looks good.


----------



## Kismet (May 1, 2015)

You SURE you're only 16 years old? You have some expert advisers?

Jeez, Max. You are doing intelligent, craftsman-type work.

Be proud of yourself, you have done very well.

=D>


----------



## Maxamillion (May 3, 2015)

Thank you! I just got my front floor installed and it works awesome! Tried out my trolling motor today and it worked amazing, best thing I have bought for the boat besides the guide posts. I will post a picture as soon as I can showing the floor!


----------



## Maxamillion (May 11, 2015)

Just had my prop break on my trolling motor, replaced it with a new weedless wedge prop from minkota, the material seems a lot more durable than the old clear resin like material in the old prop.


----------



## Maxamillion (May 11, 2015)

Plastic dipped my cockpit caddy and bolted it through the transom corner brace, its alot more sturdy than sticky tape!


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 11, 2015)

Nice work Max!
How are the fish biting?


----------



## tcampbell011 (Jun 15, 2015)

wow looking good. I just picked up the exact same boat, a 2008 model. Anyway I like what you've done with yours. 

Any chance you could explain how you attached the bow platform? I am going to make something like that soon for mine and I'm curious how your did it. It looks great.


----------



## EZ707 (Jun 15, 2015)

Damn Max. You got this stuff downb! Im the only 18 year old that works on boats in my town and you are really showing me up. Good work brotha.


----------



## Maxamillion (Jul 8, 2015)

The bow platform is simply bolted up through the gunnel at an angle and sealed with marine sealant.


----------



## Maxamillion (Jul 8, 2015)

Got my new boat cover, had to add poles to the underside to make sure no water pooled. Found these cool clips at fleet farm which work great. This allowed me to add more bungee cords to make the cover tighter.


----------



## BeerMe (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice job there buddy =D>


----------

